# price for month old holstein heifer calf



## desertshi (Jul 23, 2008)

Can anyone give me a good idea to pay for an unregistered holstein heifer calf that is a month old? Just a round about number would be great!! Thanks!


----------



## matt_man (Feb 11, 2006)

$500-600


----------



## leefarms (Dec 10, 2007)

I give $300-$325 at 3 days old so I would say at least $550 for a month old calf


----------



## planecrazyusa (Apr 25, 2008)

I paid $200 for a 3 day old heifer purebred but no papers straight from the Dairy and I thought that was a great price.:banana02:


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

In my area $300-$600 for week old holstein heifers, depending on frame size. No telling what a month old one would bring....


----------



## shagerman (Apr 10, 2008)

you guys are really paying to much. i paid 150.00 for one that was 4 weeks old. and healthy. i have pd 185.00 for a 4 week old. right off the farm. i have one right now thats a freemartin that i paid 80.00 for a year ago. she was 4 weeks old.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

Curent prices are 350-700 for good sized dairy heifer calves.
You can get lightweights for less than a hundred.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

As you can see, prices vary wildly. It really doesn't matter what I paid for a month old heifer if they don't sell for that price in your area.
Locate a couple livestock auction places and ask them. Often that info is posted in local farm newspapers, too.

Excuse me if I go out on a limb here and assume you don't have a lot of dairy cow experience. Anyone that has been around cattle would know where to get current pricing info. So, before you spend your stimulis check on a week old heifer, do a search on scours. It is often preventable, but it is also a common and quick killer of calves. Buy the stuff you kneed to treat it before you get the calf. Learn what to look for.

In Michigan we've gotten a few Dutch Dairys that milk thousands of cows. That's all they do. They don't raise crops, buy it all on contract. They pay local land owners for rights to pump manure onto their land. They sell all calves at a week old and buy soon to freshen heifers. So, there are a few farmers that have started buying these calves and raising them and then selling the mature heifers back to the Dutch. Raising these week old calves is fairly risky. Very, very risky for the newbe in the business. Once these specility farms get a system going, they seldom lose one. Since the market for soon to freshen heifers is good, lots of folks want to try their hand at it, driving up the price of these week old "looking for a way to scour and die" calves.

$600 to $700 is common for week old holstein heifers, except August and February.


----------



## shagerman (Apr 10, 2008)

www.equitycoop.com


----------



## Madsaw (Feb 26, 2008)

I would say a month old should be in the 400 to 500 range. Rightnow we are trying to sell some 2 and 3 month old cross and red and white holsteins. Hope to get 500 each out of them. Seems the red and whites bring less then black and whites. Plus if they are small they do not bring very much either.
Shager 
If you was buying at Monroe Equity that is a very extreme hit and miss to get a nonfreemartin from. Hardly any farmers sell there now. There is 2 main buyers that do not bid against each other and keeps the heifer price low there. I knew of one lady bought 10 heifers there for next to nothing. out of the 10 only 1 was good. 
Bob


----------



## shagerman (Apr 10, 2008)

nope i dont go to equity. i get mine off a farm about 1/2 mile from where i live. i only use the equity web site for prices.


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 13, 2004)

The price range of 400-700 is good, it depends where they are coming from. That is the market price as well.

Certainly glad you didn't ask registered price because they range from 1500-100,000+.



Jeff


----------

